# Best and Cheapest way to go from mumbai to pune



## crawwww (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys, please suggest a convenient but cheap way to go from mumbai to rajiv gandhi infotech park in Pune. I can't afford a plane ticket if u r thinking of suggesting one.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2010)

take a lift


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

^

take a BEST dude,a bit uncomfortable but definitely cheap


----------



## crawwww (Jan 28, 2010)

kanjar said:


> take a lift



how about u giving me a lift?



XTerminator_09 said:


> ^
> 
> take a BEST dude,a bit uncomfortable but definitely cheap



best from mumbai to pune? are you from you know where......?


----------



## toofan (Jan 28, 2010)

Simple Go WT.


----------



## crawwww (Jan 28, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^
> 
> take a BEST dude,a bit uncomfortable but definitely cheap





toofan said:


> Simple Go WT.



u mean train? can u please guide me? I have to reach 8 am on the 5th for an interview. So I have to be fresh and not tired for it.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

crawwww said:


> how about u giving me a lift?
> 
> 
> 
> best from mumbai to pune? are you from you know where......?



firstly u didnt specify where in Mumbai u go from.afaik there are BEST buses from Thane,dadar,etc. directly to Pune.Also there is a facility for Shivneri bus.U also didnt mention where in Pune


----------



## crawwww (Jan 28, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> firstly u didnt specify where in Mumbai u go from.afaik there are BEST buses from Thane,dadar,etc. directly to Pune.Also there is a facility for Shivneri bus.U also didnt mention where in Pune



Thanks I didn't know about this. I live in the surburbs and I have to go to Symbiosis Center for Information Technology (SCIT)
Plot 15, Rajiv Gandhi InfoTech Park, Hinjawadi,
Pune - 411057

I have to go for a group discussion and PI for admission to this college. I have to reach there at 8 am sharp


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

this should help u
*in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090304214122AAhrYHi

btw since u live in suburbs,maybe dadar is the best option for u to take a bus from.there are tons of buses leaving for different locations in Pune,so u'll have lots of options.but since u have to reach pune at 8 am,i reckon u'll have to leave in the eve and stay there in Pune for the night,coz the possiblity of a 3am/4am bus is rare.


----------



## crawwww (Jan 28, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> this should help u
> *in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090304214122AAhrYHi
> 
> btw since u live in suburbs,maybe dadar is the best option for u to take a bus from.there are tons of buses leaving for different locations in Pune,so u'll have lots of options.but since u have to reach pune at 8 am,i reckon u'll have to leave in the eve and stay there in Pune for the night,coz the possiblity of a 3am/4am bus is rare.



Could u advise on the accommodation part? Costs, location, etc...?


----------



## Chirag (Jan 28, 2010)

Bus - Rs. 175
Train - Rs. 250
Going by school car and filling the form with a wrong name - Free.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jan 29, 2010)

Best & cheapest way is by Train.
There are two ways u can reach Hinjawadi IT park.
1. Chinchwad / Nigdi(Akurdi) / Aundh
2. Pune station.

1st places are near to Hinjawadi. u can catch Bus (PMPML -PMT).
U can find Lodges / hotels nearby Hinjawadi frm Rs.300 onwards.

As you need to reach there by 8 am, it will be better to come in evening to Pune / Chinchwad etc. So that you can plan next days workout.

If you are comfortable to Bus, then u can catch Shivneri / Neeta etc from Dadar & get down at Wakad bridge / Wakad Phata (Chinchwad).
Railway Fare will be 100/- (single way)
Bus (Shivneri - Volvo) 270/- Semi Lux-160/-

Hope this is clear to you.


----------



## crawwww (Jan 29, 2010)

astroutkarsh said:


> Best & cheapest way is by Train.
> There are two ways u can reach Hinjawadi IT park.
> 1. Chinchwad / Nigdi(Akurdi) / Aundh
> 2. Pune station.
> ...



Thanks a million. So I think I should book a train for the evening on the 4th and get lodging near Hinjawadi. By the way cus u also suggest any good but cheap hotels as I only require it for a day.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jan 29, 2010)

crawwww said:


> Thanks a million. So I think I should book a train for the evening on the 4th and get lodging near Hinjawadi. By the way cus u also suggest any good but cheap hotels as I only require it for a day.



I will update you on this tomorrow afternoon as I am visiting C'wad tomorrow morning.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2010)

crawwww said:


> how about u giving me a lift?



Then you will have to come to Bangalore.


----------

